# Starting an exercise program...



## messhead (Apr 25, 2007)

I have gained soooo much weight it started really affecting me. So I decided to do something about it!!!

I was looking at different gyms and stopped by a Curves.  I liked the atmosphere and the circuit training they do and the girl who worked there said it is pretty successful... I know that they are trying to sell memberships so I was wondering if any of you fellow specktraettes have either tried it or knows someone who has! I'm just trying to get a feel for it before I sign my life away... lol.

Thanks!


----------



## Deirdre (Apr 25, 2007)

I think it's a great start - it is a very supportive atmosphere, and the people are sensitive to the needs of the customer - many of them are former customers, so they get it!
I think the gymrat atmosphere that intimidates people just getting back into physical fitness can be intimidating - Curves doesn't have this feeling.  

The exercise itself is low impact, and geared towards each client, so you have a nice mix of weight/machine work, and aerobics.  

Ask if they have trial memberships, and indicate you're serious, and looking for different options.  If you like it, you can commit after seeing what it's all about!

Good luck - this is the best decision for everyone.  I am a year in to my "refit" and can't say how much better I feel, both in terms of confidence and fitness!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 25, 2007)

Heya
I tried curves. It wasnt successful for me personally because I have always been one to go work out on the treadmill and do cardio. 
Curves has a great message board that has great tips for you when you do become a member. 
I am a member of the YMCA and LOOOOVEEE it!! You can take yoga, pilates, step, etc, plus use weights and the cardio machines.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 25, 2007)

I HATED curves.  Where I lived it was a bunch of old ladies who always ignored me (that could be mainly because I joined to tone up, not to lose weight so), and it was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO boring.  So boring.  Even when they changed the rotation or moved the pieces of equipment around, it was still the same machines and you were still doing the same thing.  Everyone I know that has joined has given up after a few months (even though they keep taking the funds out of your checking account).  Even that didn't keep me going.  As part of my tuition in college, we had access to the student rec center.  I prefer that because I can take classes for free, and if I get bored with that I can run on the track or take a spinning class or play raquetball.  

I just didn't have a good experience with curves at all.  Good luck with whatever your choice is!


----------



## choseck (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm also a member at the YMCA and couldn't be happier.  You don't feel intimidated all because its more of a family atmosphere.  Of course there are a few of those hard-core types, but not nearly as bad as if you went to other places.

I've heard that with Curves you reach a plateau and its hard to bust through it - mainly due to the lack of variety.  Honestly - you can do the same thing at the Y, they have curcuits with weights, plus you can take advantage of lots of cardio machines and free classes.  Plus the trainers are super knowledgable and more than willing to answer any questions you might have.  Well, at least where I go they are!


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 25, 2007)

I went to curves for a bit in High School (after I stopped Martial Arts and Boxing) because it was down the road. I hated it. I enjoy running, cardio, and being outside. Curves just wasn't for me. It didn't give me enough cardio, I never felt like I was working out. However I know my mom loved curves. My best friend's mom loved it so much she got a job there. It really depends on how you like to exercise on whether or not you'll like it.


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 25, 2007)

here's my curves story:

the first time i went to check out curves that's located about 5 minutes from my home, i was NOT IMPRESSED! a small space, short circuit and women that looked like they weren't doing much.  was anyone even sweating?  they all seemed to be taking it easy and calling that their exercise.  well months went by and i hadn't signed up for aerobics,no gym membership and i was still just TALKING about doing something about my unwanted weight.  so i decided to go back and at least start there. i don't have to be a member forever, but at least it's something. 

i went for my workout and to my surprise, curves is definitely underrated. when i told a few friends that i had joined, they gave me moans and laughs and told me it was for my grandmother. after that, i vowed not to talk about it and let any results show and prove.  so this thread comes out and i'm talking about it.. but it's actually a good workout and if anything, a good way to start exercising and making it part of your lifestyle. if you really go in and want to work out, you can, but you def have the option to not work yourself hard.  i try to do my 30 mins per day and see what that does for me. i've only been going for 3 weeks now, so i'm not expecting to see any diffs.  i'll be looking for results after 6mos.  you go around the circuit 2 times (30mins) and that's a pretty good workout. i'm sweating and i've learned to hoola hoop. don't laugh, but after having a baby, i didn't think i had a midsection anymore.  the music is upbeat, the women at my center are nice, i love that they cater to women and you don't feel under any pressure being around guys, the circuit provides variation, even if other women may be 'taking it easy.' i'm jogging, pumping the resistance machines, etc... it's a good start and i'm looking forward to losing weight!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deirdre* 

 
_I am a year in to my "refit" and can't say how much better I feel, both in terms of confidence and fitness!_

 
@ Deirdre:  What are you doing for your "refit"?  Congrats


----------



## Deirdre (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Yummy.  Yeah, I started out with treadmill at the local public gym, but OhMiYawn, it was.  I'm doing 2 one hour sessions of reformer Pilates (that's the fancy schmancy machine with the cords and springs).  I also walk 4x per week, and recently volunteered as a walking leader at the Running Room (the open walks/runs are FREE if anyone was looking for a group situation - Sunday mornings and Wednesday evenings, I'm pretty sure across North America).  I'm at about 50 minutes for a 5K walk, and am shooting for 45min.  Eventually, I'd like to start jogging, but we'll see - I always seem to lose interest when I push to run.  

Anyway, I gained 5lbs back over the winter, but lost 20 initially.  I'm still 15lbs ahead of last year.  I'm pushing to drop 7lbs by May 31.  Haha, we'll see.

Good luck with your own programs, and although many people are poo-pooing Curves, it's a beginning for many women.  That's why I suggest doing a trial membership, they have 1 week and 3 session passes at the local Curves centres here, and it's enough to really see what it's about.  You know, it's something manageable, and gives people restarting their fitness goals a "well, that wasn't so bad" feeling.  It's not so much for me, as I like to be in a quieter, more spalike environment, hence the Pilates.


----------

